# Moses has neck issues



## fffttt1 (Dec 26, 2007)

My 10yr. 3.5lb. boy "Moses" has been periodically crying with pain recently, and today he spent the day at the vet getting tested and x-ray'd. The result was good because his bloodwork was near normal, with some adjustments to be made w/medication. The bad news was that his 4-5 and 5-6 vertebrae in the neck have little to no space/cushion remaining. Also he has some calcium build up in this area. He is now on pain meds, and is confined to a crate/cage, can't do any running, jumping, climbing for at least a couple weeks. He is my best friend and I am so upset that he is in pain. How can a 60yr. old man be so attached to a tiny fur ball!! The vet was optimistic and we are praying for healing for the little guy. He may need surgery on down the road, and we 'aint rich, but are well off enough that we can consider the expense. In the past I've looked him straight in the eyes and told him that I would do anything for him. Sounds goofy.......but I know he understood me, and I plan to live up to my promise. 
Ray and Sharon in Texas.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your little Moses. It's good the vet is optimistic and I hope he recovers 100%.

It really is amazing how much you can love these little guys. And yes, he did know what you were saying and he knows you'll do anything you can for him. :grouphug:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry about Moses, I hope he can get relief and heals. I see you joined SM months ago and this is your first post. Too bad it had to be under these circumstances.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I have never tried it but what about acupuncture? Just a thought maybe that would help -- www.carecredit.com is great if you do have to have surgery as you can extend out payments for 12 mos same as cash- I would seek out a board certified surgeon though if having surgery


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My first Maltese had back/neck problems the last couple of years of her life and did very well with meds to help control the inflammation and pain. She wasn't running or jumping but she was comfortable and very loving and snuggly. Good luck to you!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry little Moses is having these neck issues. I hope he will recover & do well & I understand the love you have for your little guy. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying the meds and "quiet-time" will help your little Moses ! I also would suggest to try the accupuncture. Our Missy had bad disc problems that were inoperable and accupuncture did give her obvious relief.

I think we all fully understand your 'vow' to Moses... I did the same for my Missy.


----------



## fffttt1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies and the supportive comments. Has anybody out there had a similar situation, and opted for the surgery? If so, how successful were the results, and how much can I expect to pay? I am going to get on the phone w/ the vet Monday so he can put me in touch w/ local surgeons. This way we can be informed to make the best decision for Moses. I just can't stand seeing my little guy in pain!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You need a surgeon or neuro surgeon who is board certified to do that type of surgery. Depending on where you live, it can be several thousand depending on the diagnostics before hand (MRI runs at least $1,000 itself most places).


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I haven't been where you are, so can't give any advice, but I do understand the love you feel. We all love our little furbutts sooooo much, it's just unbelievable! I wish you and little Moses the best! :grouphug:


----------



## fffttt1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Some encouraging behavior today.......got up to the sounds of Moses barking while confined in his cage. Wife said he had been making a fuss all day about his confinement. I was glad to see some spunk back in the little guy, after a day or two of his little body twisted up w/pain. He still cries out with pain every so often when he turns his neck the wrong way. He wants to get out of that cage but we have to keep him confined 'cause he's not better yet. Gonna find out from the vet tomorrow about surgery options, surgeons, costs etc..


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

awww hang in there 'dad' ... we are all pulling for your little guy during this tough time. I can only imagine how difficult it must be, but you & your wife are doing the right thing for Moses by keeping him confined.

Hugs to you & your wife, and of course Moses! :grouphug:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

YAY!!! I'm so happy that Moses is feeling better. I wish Moses all the best :grouphug:


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## fffttt1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Surgeon/Vet placed Moses on Prednesone treatment. He is about 4 doses away from being weaned off the treatment. He is his old self again, and hasen't squealed in pain since the start of the treatment last month. Still confining him to the cage as much as we can, but he and Mollie(our Yorkie) do sleep on the bed w/wife and I. Sometime we let him out of the cage to hang w/us. He will cry and make the most pitiful sounds, and you just gotta let him out and cuddle for awhile. I had a bad back 7yrs. ago and the Doc treated me w/ steroids also. It worked for a while. I hope it works for a long time on Moses. If not, $2500 for surgery is still not out of the question for my lil'buddy. 
Thanks for encouragements, Ray.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad to hear good news!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck to little Moses!!! I hope the meds take care of his problem and you don't have to have the surgery! Give him lots of love and cuddles!!!


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

That's such good news. I hope he doesn't have to have the surgery either but I know you'll do what's best for Moses. And believe me I know what you mean about loving these little guys so much.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's a great update, Dad!! I hope Moses continues to feel better.


----------



## fffttt1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Moses finishing up his second go round of steroid(prednisone) treatment this coming week. Unlike the first round of treatments where he was "healed" from day one until 5 weeks after the last pill.........this time 'round he has had a couple days at the begining of the treatment where his little neck got stiff and sore for a short period. The vet says that if he does well this time that he may try keeping Moses on 1/4 pill every 3-4 days for a long period and see if he stays comfortable. Hoping for the best for the little guy!! Just in case ......gotta work some extra overtime to build the Moses Surgery Fund back up.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope littel Moses stays out of pain for a long, long time!!! Good luck with him.....it sounds like you love him a lot!!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying Moses gets relief soon. Poor little guy. While on prednisone, it might be a good idea to have his liver enzymes and glucose checked periodically.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## karmeng (Feb 3, 2008)

Good luck to little Moses. 
My maltese Alysa has IVDD. My vet advice as to give her supplement (similar as Cosequin) Flexadin. Flexadin to not only protect cartilage but also help control pain. It contains Glucosamine, Chondroitin sulfate and Harpagophytum procumbens (Devil’s Claw). Maybe this supplement can help your Moses. I hope that with this supplement we will be able to prevent IVDD.

I wish you and your little one the best,


Karmen&Alysa


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

QUOTE (fffttt1 @ Jun 20 2009, 04:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794228


> Moses finishing up his second go round of steroid(prednisone) treatment this coming week. Unlike the first round of treatments where he was "healed" from day one until 5 weeks after the last pill.........this time 'round he has had a couple days at the begining of the treatment where his little neck got stiff and sore for a short period. The vet says that if he does well this time that he may try keeping Moses on 1/4 pill every 3-4 days for a long period and see if he stays comfortable. Hoping for the best for the little guy!! Just in case ......gotta work some extra overtime to build the Moses Surgery Fund back up.[/B]


You might want to ask your vet about "Metacam". I had a girl, DeeDee, who had a couple of back surgeries a few years ago. She is our million dollar baby!! Anyway, DeeDee was on preds for almost two years before we could wean her off of them after the surgeries. Almost a year later she had a flare-up......not sure why. Anyway, we immediately put her on a dose of preds. Within a week she had went into prednisone induced Cushings disease.  That is when one of my friends from CA told me about Metacam which she was told to use daily for her girls ruptured disc in her back. This has been a godsend for my DeeDee without as many of the long term side effects of prednisone. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I also have an older girl on Metacam daily due to arthritis.....she is 13 years old and tolerates the Metacam very well. The metacam has given Dreamers a new lease on life since she is currently without pain. :chili: :chili: 

I hope you the best with your little Moses.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am sorry to hear of Moses' neck problems. I hope the meds work for him and he can enjoy a pain free future.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

My parker has the same problem and on the exact same disk spaces. he is almost 7. he responds to medication but his episodes are coming more frequently. the ortho specialist advised that if he has another episode then it would be time for surgery. dallas will be where he would go and would cost 2700-3000. i hope the best for ur baby, i know how horrible it is to see them in so much pain and u feel helpless.


----------



## fffttt1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Haven't been here for awhile. Moses has been on Prednisone now for about 2 months, half a pill every three days, and has been acting like a puppy. No episodes of neck pain at all. Went to half a pill every four days this week. So far still no pain. I will take the good advise and have his blood work done soon to check for side effects. He will be 11 years old next week and hope to have him around for as long as God allows him to stay with us and be comfortable. 
Thanks, Ray in Texas.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (fffttt1 @ Sep 3 2009, 05:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825591


> Haven't been here for awhile. Moses has been on Prednisone now for about 2 months, half a pill every three days, and has been acting like a puppy. No episodes of neck pain at all. Went to half a pill every four days this week. So far still no pain. I will take the good advise and have his blood work done soon to check for side effects. He will be 11 years old next week and hope to have him around for as long as God allows him to stay with us and be comfortable.
> Thanks, Ray in Texas.[/B]


Ray, I'm so glad to hear that Moses is doing so well. I read your earlier posts and all of us here totally understand your devotion to and love for Moses. We feel the same about our Malts, believe me!! These little guys just get in to our hearts and souls and we fall totally in love with them!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so happy your baby is doing well something to consider if you do need additional pain control is tramadol is safe to mix with steroids so if you do need additional pain control you can ask your vet about the combination of those two -- That is great that you will be doing blood work with steroid use. We do blood work every 6 months on our yorkie that is 5 and on steroids -- keeping them comfortable is so important 


QUOTE (fffttt1 @ Sep 3 2009, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825591


> Haven't been here for awhile. Moses has been on Prednisone now for about 2 months, half a pill every three days, and has been acting like a puppy. No episodes of neck pain at all. Went to half a pill every four days this week. So far still no pain. I will take the good advise and have his blood work done soon to check for side effects. He will be 11 years old next week and hope to have him around for as long as God allows him to stay with us and be comfortable.
> Thanks, Ray in Texas.[/B]


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sending love and prayers for Moses.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry Moses has had to suffer with pain. It is such a helpless feeling when our fluff babies are not feeling well and when we want to take away their discomfort. So, I can understand your pain when Moses is not feeling up to par. 

You ask ... "How can a 60yr old man be so attached to a tiny fur ball" ...  My sweet husband is 64 ... and, he's the same way with Snowball. :yes: It's very easy to love these precious angel fluff babies. I really think they are angels sent from Heaven. :wub: :wub: 

The positive news is that there are so many supportive, loving, caring, and experienced Maltese Mom's and Dad's on Spoiled Maltese. We even have Dr. Jaimie! You can get so much excellent advice and feedback here. So many have had different experiences with their own fluffs ... that have eventually helped others.

I pray that Moses starts feeling a lot better. Please give him some hugs from me. :wub: 

Marie


----------



## fffttt1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Went to an every 4 day dose for Moses because he was doing so well on once/3 days. Been fine for a couple weeks, until today. He woke up from an afternoon nap and started squealing. I scooped him up and he was still crying out periodically. Put him outside to do his duty, and he was walking with his head down and kinda crooked. After a few minutes he was back to normal running and barking at anything/everything. I got his cage back out from the shed and am going to sentence him to some solitary confinement. Hate to put him in the crate. When he's in there he has that look of "why am I not with you? what did I do wrong". But...he seems to get over that quickly and accept. I am guilty of letting him be too active, running and playing with him, and he has been jumping off the furniture. I think all the activities have aggravated his sick vertebrae. Will keep you'all posted, and when I get a chance I'll post some pictures of Moses (and our yorkie - Mollie).


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry Moses has had a bit of a set-back but praying the 'rest' will help get him back to his comfort-zone quickly. 

Have you looked into accupuncture? I was a skeptic but wanted to try as conservative an approach as possible with Missy and figured it wouldn't hurt to give it a try. I really did help her with her disc disease!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I hate to hear of little Moses setback! I know the love that you feel for him, so good luck to your little guy!!! I am rooting for him!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Breaks my heart, poor Moses. Prayers coming from Bob and Marsha


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (fffttt1 @ Oct 2 2009, 02:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835979


> Went to an every 4 day dose for Moses because he was doing so well on once/3 days. Been fine for a couple weeks, until today. He woke up from an afternoon nap and started squealing. I scooped him up and he was still crying out periodically. Put him outside to do his duty, and he was walking with his head down and kinda crooked. After a few minutes he was back to normal running and barking at anything/everything. I got his cage back out from the shed and am going to sentence him to some solitary confinement. Hate to put him in the crate. When he's in there he has that look of "why am I not with you? what did I do wrong". But...he seems to get over that quickly and accept. I am guilty of letting him be too active, running and playing with him, and he has been jumping off the furniture. I think all the activities have aggravated his sick vertebrae. Will keep you'all posted, and when I get a chance I'll post some pictures of Moses (and our yorkie - Mollie).[/B]


That's really sad . I hope he'll be ok. Maybe a suggestion (if your vet ok's--I don't know if he suggested the crate or if that is your idea)--perhaps you can gate off just a room or two that he can be in during the day and invest in some doggie steps for those areas where there is furniture that he can go up on. That way he won't be confined to a tiny crate all day. i would think that the stress of that would cause him more discomfort. Or even putting him in an x-pen.

Any yard sale, thrift/consignment store has baby gates for cheap. If you buy new, Burlington Coat Factory (in store or online) have the best prices. used online ebay or Craigslist, etc.

Hoping for the best for you guys.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope he is feeling better soon! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Oct 2 2009, 08:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836006


> QUOTE (fffttt1 @ Oct 2 2009, 02:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835979





> Went to an every 4 day dose for Moses because he was doing so well on once/3 days. Been fine for a couple weeks, until today. He woke up from an afternoon nap and started squealing. I scooped him up and he was still crying out periodically. Put him outside to do his duty, and he was walking with his head down and kinda crooked. After a few minutes he was back to normal running and barking at anything/everything. I got his cage back out from the shed and am going to sentence him to some solitary confinement. Hate to put him in the crate. When he's in there he has that look of "why am I not with you? what did I do wrong". But...he seems to get over that quickly and accept. I am guilty of letting him be too active, running and playing with him, and he has been jumping off the furniture. I think all the activities have aggravated his sick vertebrae. Will keep you'all posted, and when I get a chance I'll post some pictures of Moses (and our yorkie - Mollie).[/B]


That's really sad . I hope he'll be ok. Maybe a suggestion (if your vet ok's--I don't know if he suggested the crate or if that is your idea)--perhaps you can gate off just a room or two that he can be in during the day and invest in some doggie steps for those areas where there is furniture that he can go up on. That way he won't be confined to a tiny crate all day. i would think that the stress of that would cause him more discomfort. Or even putting him in an x-pen.

Any yard sale, thrift/consignment store has baby gates for cheap. If you buy new, Burlington Coat Factory (in store or online) have the best prices. used online ebay or Craigslist, etc.

Hoping for the best for you guys.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I had the same concern about Moses being crated all day. I know with Snowball that he would become extremely stressed. Stress, of course, can not only hurt emotionally, but physically as well. I like what Pam has suggested.

My heart goes out to you and Moses. It hurts us so much to see our fluff babies in pain. 

I'd love to see more pictures of Moses and Mollie. (I love their names by the way) :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (fffttt1 @ Mar 7 2009, 12:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740585


> My 10yr. 3.5lb. boy "Moses" has been periodically crying with pain recently, and today he spent the day at the vet getting tested and x-ray'd. The result was good because his bloodwork was near normal, with some adjustments to be made w/medication. The bad news was that his 4-5 and 5-6 vertebrae in the neck have little to no space/cushion remaining. Also he has some calcium build up in this area. He is now on pain meds, and is confined to a crate/cage, can't do any running, jumping, climbing for at least a couple weeks. He is my best friend and I am so upset that he is in pain. How can a 60yr. old man be so attached to a tiny fur ball!! The vet was optimistic and we are praying for healing for the little guy. He may need surgery on down the road, and we 'aint rich, but are well off enough that we can consider the expense. In the past I've looked him straight in the eyes and told him that I would do anything for him. Sounds goofy.......but I know he understood me, and I plan to live up to my promise.
> Ray and Sharon in Texas.[/B]



Ray and Sharon,

I'm sorry to hear about Moses... but we sure do know exactly how you guys feel about him! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Katsgirls (Oct 25, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Moses. We are now going through something similar but it's in the middle of Tassy's back. We are new to this as it just started 2 days ago. 

My prayers are out there for Moses to make a full recovery.


----------



## fffttt1 (Dec 26, 2007)

*So far......So good!*

Our vet took Moses off the steroid treatment to see how he would do. I really expected about 7-10 days until Moses was having neck pains again. Well.....it's been over two months and he hasn't had one episode of pain!!!! He does have some itching from slight skin allergies. He always had some problems with the allergies, but it seems to have accelerated when he came off the Prednisone. We'll trade some itching over the horrible neck pain he was having any day! Still gonna get some images of Moses on here someday. He's real camera shy. If I just hold the TV remote up to my face like a camera, he runs and hides. Most images I have of him are under the couch, under the bed, under the computer table, you get the picture. (Pun).


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ray, glad things are somewhat better for Moses right now.
My Hubby is 65 and Chase and Ozzy are his joy in life...they melt him!
If we go for a visit to friends homes that have Malts, Bob is on the floor with their dogs.
He sees people walking Maltese in stores or downtown and he rushes to visit and meet their Malt.
They are our world!!!!

Keeping you and Moses in our thoughts and prayers.

Marsha


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your sweet Moses! And hey don't fret about loving a little white fur ball! LOL my husband who was not really a dog person, has been loving up with Delilah every time I turn around and it is so cute!

Anyway, if it came down to doing surgery. Then I would seek out the best person for the job- someone who has done those types of surgery.

Wishing you and Moses the best of luck and I hope the little guy feels better soon. Welcome to SM too!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i really hope moses gets better and i understand ur love for him , i have had dolce for almost 2 months and already i love him just as much as i love the 4 kids i birthed ..


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad Moses is doing so good. I hope he continues too.
You really do need to post pictures! We'd love to see your boy.


----------

